
Scan or Pat Down - shrikant
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/scan_or_pat_down/
======
ck2
By the way, while you are in line waiting, watch how often the TSA changes
their gloves.

 _(The answer is they don't - the gloves are for the TSA protection, not yours
- so imagine what kinds of lovely things they are going to be transferring
from one person's groping region to another person's this traveling
season...)_

